

Findpit.com: Building a Twitter Image Search with Embedly and jQuery.  - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/findpitcom-building-a-twitter-image-search-wi

======
waxman
Cool use case! Great post!

I'm shocked by how few companies, especially those creating dev tools, offer
clear tutorials showing you how to actually use their products (that go beyond
the vanilla API docs). Obviously you should encourage people to use your tools
in any way they want, and even devise new ways to use them, but offering some
clear, concise suggestions/examples is so incredibly useful.

Way to go embed.ly!

~~~
zaatar
Agreed, great work embed.ly; it's a pity there's no way of even knowing they
have a blog if you navigate to <http://embed.ly/> though. Hence, this detailed
blog post is basically undiscoverable unless you already knew it existed.

~~~
arthurgibson
Thanks for the suggestion, just added a link to the blog to the front page of
<http://embed.ly/>

------
screeley
Twitter seems to be having search issues with OR statements and filters. They
are only returning a limited amount of results. I'll update when it's worked
out.

